# Where can I have a Full Color Plastisol Made for Darks?



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

I currently use Dowling Graphics for my plastisols. I absolutely love them and their service.

The only thing they cannot do is make full color plastisol transfer for darks, only lights. Many of my designs would look great on dark garments.

Who does full color plastisol transfers for dark garments?

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

buffettnh said:


> I currently use Dowling Graphics for my plastisols. I absolutely love them and their service.
> 
> The only thing they cannot do is make full color plastisol transfer for darks, only lights. Many of my designs would look great on dark garments.
> 
> ...


I have used 3 transfer companies for my custom transfers, but have only done 5 colors 1 time (most time is 1-3). Seay Graphics (seaygraphics.com), Versatrans (versatranz.com), Semo Imprints (semoimprints.com). All of these can do up to 7 colors. Give them a call or email for more info.

CalhTech>


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

calhtech said:


> I have used 3 transfer companies for my custom transfers, but have only done 5 colors 1 time (most time is 1-3). Seay Graphics (seaygraphics.com), Versatrans (versatranz.com), Semo Imprints (semoimprints.com). All of these can do up to 7 colors. Give them a call or email for more info.
> 
> CalhTech>


Dowling can do that too for darks. It is the full color process that is the problem for darks.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

If you want full color opaque transfers I suggest transfer express digital "cad-printz". these are opaque full color digital. You will not get a good look with plastisol process in a transfer. I've printed them myself (direct printing on transfer paper -reverse image with white underbase) then semi-cured with adhesive powder. You just won't get the same quality or feel that you can get with either DTG printing or digital transfers. Custom Full Color Digital Transfers | Transfer Express


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

buffettnh said:


> Dowling can do that too for darks. It is the full color process that is the problem for darks.


Try FM Expressions

F&M Expressions | Quick Pricing Guide

Look at 4 color process.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

calhtech said:


> Try FM Expressions
> 
> F&M Expressions | Quick Pricing Guide
> 
> Look at 4 color process.



From what I can see at their website, the 4C process is light shirts only.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Versatrans recently added 4 color process printing for darks. It is called Versacolor

https://www.versatranz.com/Product-Info/Products


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

binki said:


> Versatrans recently added 4 color process printing for darks. It is called Versacolor
> 
> https://www.versatranz.com/Product-Info/Products


Yea, I saw that today. Still pretty pricey til you get above a 100 - 13x19 sheets.


----------

